# fglrx, dual-head, xorg-server 1.9.2 causing mouse corruption

## BruceG

I'm having a bit of a problem with the proprietary ATI drivers (fglrx).

After upgrading xorg-server to 1.9.2 (and rebuilding all relevant drivers), the mouse is corrupted on the second monitor.  Downgrading xorg-server to 1.7.7-r1 makes it work again.  I made no changes to the config between.  The problem persists with both ati-drivers 10.11 and 10.12 (local ebuild).

I have seen other posts indicating that ati-drivers works with xorg-server 1.9, and the primary monitor does work fine for me with either version.  Is there some config I may have missed adjusting for 1.9, or is this a driver bug?

----------

## kernelOfTruth

for me fglrx/catalyst wouldn't even work with xorg-server 1.9* since afaik it's throwing an segmentation fault or general protection for me

you tried xorg-server-1.8* ?

----------

## azp

fglrx doesn't work with kernel 2.6.36 and xorg-server 1.9.2.902 for me either. When trying to load the fglrx module, it says:

```
root@skare$ modprobe -i fglrx

FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.36-gentoo-r5/video/fglrx.ko): Invalid module format
```

and dmesg | grep fglrx says

```
root@skare$ dmesg | grep fglrx

[14424.720289] fglrxinfo[1698]: segfault at 4 ip 00007f8b1aafe3ee sp 00007fff48ffd460 error 4 in libGL.so.1.2[7f8b1aaa3000+ae000]
```

but that's probably because the driver doesn't load. A good thing though is that Xorg actually starts and behaves ok, it's just 3d content that's broken.

----------

## BruceG

 *kernelOfTruth wrote:*   

> you tried xorg-server-1.8* ?

 I have now tried xorg-server-1.8.2, and it is working fine.  So just 1.9.2 is failing.

----------

## azp

It was a while ago, but I think that rebooting and re-emerging fixed the problem. It was probably a kernel versioning clash or something like it.

I also discovered that Catalyst/fglrx can't run without an xorg.conf, so I had to put my old one back. I'm glad I kept it, even though I haven't used it in a year or so.

----------

